# Resorts in Alberta Rockies affected by floods



## travel maniac (Jun 25, 2013)

Just returned from a week in Banff Rocky Mountain Resort on Sunday.  Banff had flood watches and warnings but in most part was hardly affected by the floods as far as safety.  Most trails and attractions were closed either due to mudslides or risk of one.  Power went out Saturday evening but was back up by early Sunday am.  Drinking water wasn't impacted.

Canmore on the other hand has been devastated from what we have seen on TV.  Trans Canada highway 1 from Banff to Canmore is still closed other than emergency traffic and some buses for only local residents.  No estimated time of opening.  We had to go through Lake Louise to return to Edmonton from Banff.  We heard Brewsters was running a Calgary airport shuttle from Banff that was taking 10+ hours since they had to go through Rocky Mountain House and Red Deer!

Highway 40 to Kananaskis is also closed from what we hear.  We heard that Kananaskis village had to be evacuated - no confirmation of that though.

Our thoughts and prayers for people in all affected communities.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 28, 2013)

*Banff Rocky Mt Resort*

Just tried to make a`Sep reservation thru Grand Pacific Resorts.

All guests have been evacuated, phone lines are down, and they aren't taking any reservations.

Sterling


----------



## spirits (Jun 29, 2013)

*BRMR is ok*

BRMR is our home resort and we are planning on being there in Aug.  I called last week when the flooding situation was pretty bad to check on them and they were fine. So when I read this about them being closed I just had to call again  Spoke to the desk and all is well.  They have not been affected at the resort but there was some flooding in well known tourist spots such as Lake Louise and Lake Minnewanka.  Of course Canmore, a town near Banff was very hard hit.  Canmore has a LOT of timeshare so perhaps the booking company got them mixed up.  Double check with your provider because BRMR is fine.


----------



## Mel7706 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Just called RCI*

We have a BGMR(#2119) reservation for mid Sep.  I asked the RCI rep the status they were currently reporting. He said the resort was closed until July 2. Power was out and no water. A bridge was out to the resort.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 1, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just tried to make a`Sep reservation thru Grand Pacific Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Grand Pacific Resorts manages Banff GATE Mountain Resort which is located just west of Canmore near Deadman's Flats.  That area was hit hard with the floods with many access roads closed.  That is more than likely who you are referring to.

Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is in Banff townsite itself and is fine as has been reported.  It is has open the entire time but getting there was a challenge since HWY 1 was closed for a period.  However, the hwy was partially reopened this past week.


----------



## Bill Ferrell (Jul 1, 2013)

*Banff Gate Mountain Resort damage*

We just concluded a visit to Banff Gate Mountain Resort on June 22.  When we left the resort had lost heat (gas) due to a safety shut down of the line which had been exposed by the flooding.  Their water system had been shut down and only water available from the onsite tank.  Limited water use was recommended.  Wifi was lost.  The sole road to the resort had water crossing it across from the quarry.  Until the 22nd the water was either too high to cross or could not under police orders.  In addition to the water over the road, additional water damage was being made as the flooding followed the road and began to eat away at the pavement.  There was constant concern that the road would eventually wash away and somewhat isolate the resort.  We were only able to leave on the 22nd by hitching onto a "convoy" heading towards Calgary and after a 3 hour wait on the overpass nearest to BGMR.  The actual bridge across the highway had been closed due to a washed out calvert?  Couldn't actually see that damage but it prevented direct access to Dead Man's Flat.  At the time we left the resort management was saying that they were notifying RCI that resort would not be open for a couple of weeks and to permit damage assessment and repair.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 1, 2013)

Worldmark's Canmore-Banff property is open.  Guests are warned of a Boil Water restriction in place this week and of access difficulties.  No building damage reported; no evacuations.


----------



## barto (Jul 1, 2013)

Got a call from the new management (Grand Pacific) at Banff Gate Mountain Retreat Resort... when did they add the "Retreat" thing?

Anyway, our July 12-19 week has been cancelled, as has all of July, apparently.

We were given the option of banking with RCI (with no penalty for such a late banking) or with their GPX exchange company.  We chose the latter as we could exchange back into Banff Gate later or try their California properties that we wanted to return to anyway.

I thought the communication could have been better... we got at least three e-mails from Sunset Resorts keeping people up-to-date on what was going on there (mostly very little).

Bart


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 4, 2013)

I was unable to reach Banff Rocky Mountain Resort via phone several weeks ago.

I called Grand Pacific Resorts and they were the ones putting out the bad info.  Sorry I passed it on to TUG.

Believe I'll pass on visiting this year but Banff and Lake Louise are definitely on my bucket list.


Trah,

Sterling


----------



## Mel7706 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Called RCI today,*

Was told BGMR(#2119) is open. Main issues were with the roads. According 
to RCI the roads are open.


----------



## barto (Jul 26, 2013)

Mel7706 said:


> Was told BGMR(#2119) is open. Main issues were with the roads. According
> to RCI the roads are open.



Well, RCI might want to re-think that... I managed to get on the Banff Gate Facebook page (new since GPX took over) as well as the owner's section of their web site and while the road is open - we actually drove up there around July 8-9 - the gas line is in big trouble and they have only spotty electricity.  The gas company wants to move the line to the other side of the road which is a bigger job, and the resort says they're canceling reservations into August.

Just a heads-up - probably worth double-checking if you have a reservation between now and August.

For those who have been there, the quarry really got hammered... cars and trailers were pushed out along the side of the road and in some cases mostly submerged in debris.


----------



## GregD (Sep 8, 2013)

I Just got back from Banffgate Mountain Resort and it is still closed! (Sept/8)


----------

